# buying a house



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

no where near this point, but reading all the various web site. How do you know that a property is legal? There are obviously loads of web sites telling you about houses that are bulldozed and people loosing homes etc. Just read one where they state they had all the correct paperwork, but they have lost there case and now there home.


What is it that you need to be aware of.......?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Start by asking to see a copy of the Cedula, then check that the property details are listed properly on the Catstral and the Registro de la Propiedad.
One you have done that, speak with the technical & planning dept at the town hall to see if they have any concerns over the property in quesion.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

djfwells said:


> Start by asking to see a copy of the Cedula, then check that the property details are listed properly on the Catstral and the Registro de la Propiedad.
> One you have done that, speak with the technical & planning dept at the town hall to see if they have any concerns over the property in quesion.


thanks


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Very interesting point!

We viewed a couple of properties while we were in the Jalon Valley _(more for interest at this point)_ 

We really liked both of them but we're not in a position to just upsticks house/investments here in Canada etc.... 

*BOTH HOUSES ARE ALSO ILLEGAL *~ as I kept being told 'at the moment' everything is going to be 'sorted out' or so they say.. Seeming there are over 300 houses in the Jalon valley that are in the same sorry state.. most are on solar and generators not having electricity hook up, (they're going to get electricity hook up in the next two months)' .......... or so they say  The local council hasn't taken any property taxes from them 'yet' all being very positive... They are moving forward... Some of these houses have been occupied now for 8 years..
How I found out ~ talking with the locals 

It's going to be interesting seeing if indeed, just for starters they get electrical hook up in the next couple of months !!

BTW ~ It's snowing here today, thick snow Yikes it's not even December!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

As a resident of the Jalon Valley. I would have to question your claim...

There must easily be at least twice that amount


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

djfwells said:


> As a resident of the Jalon Valley. I would have to question your claim...
> 
> There must easily be at least twice that amount




I did say there were *'over'* 300  We do love the area.... lucky you for living there...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, in my village alone - LLiber - ther is about 300 "illegal" properties. Sadly, the definition of what is and is not illegal can often be a little wooly at best.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

djfwells said:


> lol, in my village alone - LLiber - ther is about 300 "illegal" properties. Sadly, the definition of what is and is not illegal can often be a little wooly at best.


We took part in Llibers Giant paella in the Plaza after the Auto Locos race in October... wonder if you were there!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep. Complete with screaming child and unruly dog, camped on our usual table under tree at Bar Varetes


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Yep. Complete with screaming child and unruly dog, camped on our usual table under tree at Bar Varetes


H'mmmm a few screaming children if I remember... 

I had a little chat with a Susan Mc?????? an expat who is on the City council about what goes on and volunteer work.. 
The 'legal status' of properties bothers us for the moment though...

I remember a table with the 2 local bobbies.. one was the spitting image imo of PC Penhale from Doc Martin.. thought there could be an episode there!! His Spanish counterpart, long lost brother separated at birth.. LOL

Can't remember the bar we were outside, we were on a long table with many expats from the area...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Sue is the no3 at the Ayuntamiento - "Councillor for Foreign Residents"... and if you are serious about buying in the Valley my Finca is on the market : )


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Sue is the no3 at the Ayuntamiento - "Councillor for Foreign Residents"... and if you are serious about buying in the Valley my Finca is on the market : )


So why are you selling, not an Illegal build is it?

Are you planning on sticking around or moving elsewhere in Spain or back home.. Now i'm intrigued!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Work Commitments elsewhere !
Sadly I'm not at an age where I can retire, with 3 small kids and a hungry dog. And fortunately, my Finca is one of the few without questionable legality in the area.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

send a link or pm me with the details... 
We're looking for something fairly big.. only the 2 of us and 3 cats but I know DH will disagree but size really does matter!! 

I grew up in a 4 story Victorian house in England and well here in Canada you do get spoiled we have 4,800 sq ft with triple garage on 3/4 acre.... but we're going to get nothing that will come close to that in the areas we are looking at so it will be a compromise..

We noticed that someone had put a big sign up on the rd leading into Lliber .. 'watch out for illegal builds' however for the best part of the week we used the other rd that runs parallel and goes into Jalon.. Kudo's to the person that did that.. By that time we'd already discovered the issues..

Do you think it will be resolved.. from what I understand City Hall wants to designate them all as 'Urbano's _(not sure of spelling)_ but it's up to Valencia and they are dragging their heels as it's designated agricultural land ??


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not sure if you will have this link, but this is a good general link for Spanish property, just choose the areas and prices, it gives you a good idea of what is around at present, and there is always more room for negotiation on prices, as it is still a buyers marker, with lots of choice around. 

Kyero Mobile


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

fergie said:


> I am not sure if you will have this link, but this is a good general link for Spanish property, just choose the areas and prices, it gives you a good idea of what is around at present, and there is always more room for negotiation on prices, as it is still a buyers marker, with lots of choice around.
> 
> Kyero Mobile


Thanks for posting such a great link... I for one hadn't viewed online with this company, although they don't seem to cover the Jalon Valley area...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Use a good lawyer!! Don't do anything or agree to anything you would not be comfortable with in the UK!! Except for the survey. Unless you want one of course.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Kyero are a portal for other agents to advertise through. They don't cover all of Spain, mostly Malaga and Granada provinces. We were once told that when buying a house in Spain, get a mortgage through a big bank even if you don't need one. That coupled with a good lqwyer should ensure the`home you by is legal; banks don't tend to lend money on illegal homes, not theses days anyway.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

thrax said:


> Kyero are a portal for other agents to advertise through. They don't cover all of Spain, mostly Malaga and Granada provinces. We were once told that when buying a house in Spain, get a mortgage through a big bank even if you don't need one. That coupled with a good lqwyer should ensure the`home you by is legal; banks don't tend to lend money on illegal homes, not theses days anyway.


This is true, or buy a house that has a mortgage and pay it off when you buy it. It is hard to get a mortgage at the moment though!


----------

